# Donkey winter wollies?



## tifflunn (Dec 10, 2005)

Do Donkies get such think winter coats like the mini horses?

Have any pictures to share?

Thanks

Tiffany


----------



## shminifancier (Dec 10, 2005)

Well as you can see Charley has a real hairy face and that pretty much is all over the rest of him just like that.












And no blanket ever on him in fact I don't even own a blanket.



tifflunn said:


> Do Donkies get such think  winter coats like the mini horses?Have any pictures to share?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## Farmhand (Dec 11, 2005)




----------



## tifflunn (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures


----------

